# επίστρωμα



## Ambrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Καλημέρα.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται το επίστρωμα (που μπαίνει πάνω στο στρώμα που κοιμόμαστε) στα Αγγλικά; 

Thanks.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Εδώ το λέει overmattress.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 24, 2008)

Mattress cover.


----------



## cythere (Sep 24, 2008)

Και mattress protector το έχω συναντήσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

Και εδώ ψωνίζεις ό,τι σου αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## NatCat (Sep 24, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το mattress pad, παρότι δεν μου πολυαρέσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------

